# Tele Bindings - Black Diamond 01s Questions



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

I'm looking at the same move and did some research on the subject. I couldn't find anything but glowing and sensational reviews on them. And couldn't find a single person that wanted to get rid of theirs. Mine will be coming soon....

COUNT


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

Find a pair of bombers! their the best!


----------



## Geezer (Oct 14, 2003)

I had a pair and did not like them because they were too active. Went back to Cobras and now have switchbacks. If your tele style is to pretty much stay in a crouch then you will probably like the 01. If you like to come back to upright at times between turns, the binding will snap your heel back down. I just didn't like that feeling. I didn't try the free flex springs and that might have made them better. The free pivot is dyno and really helps on the uphills and trail breaking.


----------



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

The free pivot on the climb is golden. I took out my skis with Hammerheads and they were a pain in the ass. 
I have the Ridiculous Stiff Cartridges. If its a bottomless day the tip dive is bad, I need to figure that out. Agree with the geez on the form, on deep days I just end up skiing on my back or "uphill" boot. But I have been in knee deep (which is pretty much the most we get here)and they were a like butter. 

I also agree with Free the Bombers are just what the name says. Not really a climber though 

I say get the 01s if you are spending time in the backcountry.....


----------



## dograft83 (Jun 16, 2008)

I had the 01s a few years back and they were great! The only bad thing that I found was the back lever in the cold would like to break. I alwas had a second one in the truck


----------



## dograft83 (Jun 16, 2008)

Also agree Bombers Are the shit You can try them out at there shop in silverthorn


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

I will be trying an active binding this weekend on a pair of Movement Freeheel skis.

Has anyone skied on the Freeheel (122-89-111)? They say it is an asymetrical ski, not sure what that means in terms of how it skis. 

I am looking for an all mountain ski favoring off piste conditions for skiing Eldora tight type tree sking and BC. I don't think I want a overly wide heavy ski. I would welcome other ski recommendations for this application.


----------



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

*Rapid Transit*

My all mountain ski is a G3 Rapid Transit, it also is cut asymmetrically. I’ve skied them in bounds on hard days and there is no chatter or instabilities. They also float pretty well in the back country and break through the crud. The only problem was my mistake, I should have put 01s on them instead of Hammerheads. 
Asymmetric, basically the outside edge has more of a side cut. You can really feel the difference when you put a little extra weight on the uphill boot. Almost throws you in and out of the turn. 
My .02$

G3 Rapid Transit Ski - Alpine Touring and Telemark Skis - G3 Genuine Guide Gear
_It sucks, _Bombers are out of production this year because due to manufacturing prices. Some people are selling them for full prices used.


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

I do not like my 01's (or 02's). they are very heavy and they only seem to be a benefit on flatter terrain. I am about to buy some new skis and I will not buy those bindings again. If you decide to by them, send me a PM and I will sell you mine.


----------



## jbarnow (Sep 10, 2007)

I've got two seasons logged on my 01s and I love them. I do have the rid stiff cartridges and since mounting them on prophet 130's I have not had any tip dive issues. I would have some issues on my 100's. 

As for the pivot it makes a huge difference in speed and exertion for climbing trails on skins. If you don't plan on skinning then no point in having these. 

Mut, how much do you want for yours?


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

I would like a fair price. I have no idea what that is. I can't even remeber what I paid for them. I think they are 02's with the heavier spring. They have a green button to switch to the mobile mode. They are in perfect shape. 

What is a fair price for a used pair?


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

$150 maybe? Brand new they retail for 3hundo. Mut, what size and flex are they?


----------



## funkins (Jun 24, 2005)

*parts compatability*

Niwot, one thing to keep in mind is that several of your old G3 parts will work with the Targa Ascent binding, but if you go with the O1 (which seems to be a great binding) you might have to fork out some extra $ for a backcountry kit...


----------



## BillyD (Oct 10, 2003)

I have them and really like them. Easy to click in and out of hike mode. Freezes a bit sometimes but not bad. The hike mode is unbelievably easier on you with the free pivot. I personally like an active binding and think the opposite of Geezer. A more active binding keeps you upright and feels super quick. If you weight your back foot they are fine. I feel like a low tele stance would want a less active binding as that style uses the back leg as more of a rutter. Anyway they are great but to each their own. Telemarktips.com has some discussions


----------

